# My first EMT job interview! HELP!!!



## penny jean (Mar 25, 2011)

Just got the call that I have my first EMT job interview next friday. I AM SO EXCITED! ...but also VERY nervous.  Applying for jobs has not been easy. It's been over a year since i completed my EMT class, and I've been waiting for the chance to interview for so long, I just don't want to blow it.  

It's a 3 part interview: Written, Practical, and Oral interview

What should I expect?  How do I prepare? Any advice on this would be sincerely appreciated!


----------



## Snowed_ in (Mar 25, 2011)

I was kinda in the same boat.  It took me 7 months to get my first EMT job.  I would recommend pulling out your basic book and reviewing it.  Other than that just relax.  It would probably help to go over some of the basic skills for the practical like CPR, airway, splinting, etc.  Good Luck.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 25, 2011)

Review your basic stuff, research the company thoroughly, brainstorm answers to the typical interview questions. Get a good suit, show up early and knock 'em dead.


----------



## skills82 (Mar 25, 2011)

My last interview had a lot of questions about what is the differences bettween thing, stuff about airway issues, and pregnancy questions. Not senerios, but knowledge of them.


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 25, 2011)

mine was basically a verbal assessment... it can be tricky if your out of basic school for months. Some interviewers are cognizant of that fact and give you leeway on the little things if you forget or fudge a little


----------



## nonameheroes (Mar 25, 2011)

researching your local protocols wouldnt be a bad thing either, and get to know your base hospital locations and that kind of general stuff as well. each company is different and I've interviewed with several so far (with no luck yet) and I've been asked all kinds of things up and down the spectrum of EMT knowledge


----------



## penny jean (Mar 28, 2011)

*Thank you!!*

Great advice everyone. I'll be studying and reviewing all week.  This career switch has been intimidating to get started, so its been great to have this forum where I can get tips from real professionals in the field. I'll be back Friday to tell you how it went.


----------



## admemt1982 (Mar 31, 2011)

the big thing is BE HONEST. expect to be asked why you waited so long apply for something in ems when you went through school a year ago.  also if you get asked something you dont know the answer to, say i dont know. ive interviewed people before and i can smell a cocky dumbass from a mile away. i promise these people can too. the other big thing is JUST RELAX. good luck. one more thing. if the owner/manager/whatever. shows up in pajamas,,, run like hell and dont ever look back.


----------



## maximus (Mar 31, 2011)

good luck to you!


----------



## penny jean (Apr 4, 2011)

*update:*

IT was just about as I was expecting it to be, although I was surprised to see that out of 11 candidates I was the only girl. Is that typical? Either way, we all seemed to be just as nervous a the next.  

Overall, the interview went pretty well I think.  The entire process took 4 hours. First a multiple choice test, then waiting... then a personal interview and skills test, then waiting.... finally a panel interview with scripted questions. Very intimidating, but I tried to remain calm and confident  The toughest part was sincerely all the anticipation.  I'm glad it's over and if I don't get this job, I'll be ready for the next one!

Thanks to everyone for your encouragement and advice!  I will know either way Tue. or Wed.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 4, 2011)

From what I have seen yes there is usually more males then females. It may not be true everywhere but that's how it is here.


----------



## penny jean (Apr 9, 2011)

*Wahoo!*

I got the job  This is such a huge break for me after such a tough year.  A BIG thank you to everyone for their help and encouragement. 
THANK YOU!


----------



## emt11 (Apr 9, 2011)

congrats on getting the job


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 10, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------

